# Olympic Trials



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Just sitting at the airport waiting for our flight to San Diego. Let the "gray hair" days begin. Woohoo! I wanted to wish all the archers who are competing a big "Good Luck". We'll take pictures and try to post each evening about the days goings on, for friends and family that might not be able to make it.

More later,
Julie


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thanks Julie!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

We're here at the training center, the field looks good. Already some archers here practicing. The weather is nice, cooler than Az, which makes me smile. A bit breezy, a few clouds in the sky. Everything is sooo green. I'm so used to granite, this is a nice change. Everyone seems to relaxed, that'll probably change in a few days. We'll post some pics this evening.

Julie


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*hey Julie....*

wish Brady good luck from all of us..


The Lorenti's


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll pass that along, Thanks. The breeze turned into a nice wind, just gotta love the wind. The practice field is right next to and slightly down from main competition field. So the practice conditions will be very similar to shooting on the main field. We didn't take too many photos, due to low battery, that will be corrected for tomorrow. I'll post pictures after that. We went and hit some golf balls this afternoon. Now out to dinner and some visiting. 

Julie


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reports. I'm looking forward to the updates.:usa2:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Julie,

Tell Brady not to cut Butch or Vic any slack - they need somone to keep them on their toes! :wink:

I wish him the best, as well as the rest of the shooters there. I am hoping to see some great scores.

John.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

A special shout out to Stephanie Miller. Go Steph!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Well it rained a little last night. Was cold and windy this morning. The only brave souls were Jason, Butch, Vic & joy. Brady came down once the sun decided to come out, off and on. Dan & Shawn were next. It was pretty windy with gusts 14 to 20 mph. Wind gage meters come in handy. Everyone was done before noon. Some sooner than others. I think just about all the archers are here or will be by tomorrow. Will post some pics as soon as camera charger arrives, it's with the grandparents.
More later,
Julie


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the updates Julie! Great stuff having someone keep us up to date and nearly live at that 

Tell Brady and the rest of the crew I wish them luck.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

OK...here is link to our website. Pictures from Sat and Sun are now posted. There were only a few archers when we were there. I'm sure that will all change today. Both Mel nd I have cameras, with fully charged batteries, so we should be able to get everyone...not just Brady....I promise! There is wireless on the field, so I'll try and post what's happening, at the breaks. We're off to the field now. 
More Later,

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/Welcome.html


Julie


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Just want to wish Lori Cieslinski good luck!!!! Go girl!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks Julie!!

Hope the weather behaves better for y'all this week. Good luck everyone! Go get 'em, Brady!!

See you soon!

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Rock on Brady. Keep shooting like a stud.

Thanks for keeping us up to date Julie.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

*Woo-Hoo AZ Folks*

Good Luck to all the folks representing AZ... 

Lindsay Pian
Nicole Rasor
Brady Ellison
and now, Dakota Sinclair.

And well, Mandy and Jenny too since they spend so much time here...


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Go Get Em Lori*

Best of Luck Lori!!!! Shoot well! I'll be cheering for you! I know Jamie is pulling for you too.

Lance Van Natta


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

shoot it up Lori , everybody back here is pulling for ya!


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone know where we're going to be able to see results or even a feed of the competition?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I imagine the results will be posted on USA Archery site, if not, we'll post them. I will try and put standings up during the lunch breaks. Pictures from yesterday are on our site. Yesterday morning was beautiful. Sunny and barely a breeze. Not as many archers took advantage of the conditions in the morning. By noon the wind was back. Not all the archers were here, or they just didn't come shoot. I am sure they will all be here for Official practice. Today is chilly, overcast and windy. The clouds are supposed to burn off this afternoon. We're heading to the range now.
More later,
Julie


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Just one more post cheering it up for Lori.

Go Lori!!!

We are all really excited for you.

-Andrew


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

This morning was overcast but not too much wind. Most everyone is here. Had a lunch break. Now the sun is out, its a little warmer and windy. Gotta love shooting in the wind. We have taken more pics, but will wait til we get back to hotel to post them. Pretty sure we have pics of everyone that is here today.
More later,
Julie


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Which field is the practice field and which is the competition? I've not been to the training center in about 3 years or so and things have changed. In relation to the "regular" FITA field are they on a soccer field?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Valkyrie said:


> Which field is the practice field and which is the competition? I've not been to the training center in about 3 years or so and things have changed. In relation to the "regular" FITA field are they on a soccer field?


Yes, the competition field is the soccer field.:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

So was today the first day of competition? Or was today official practice?

:noidea:

I can hardly stand not being there!:sad:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Today was Official Practice. Tomorrow the real fun begins. I just put todays pics on our site. I'm starting pages for each day from this point on. We still haven't gotten pics of everyone, but we're working on it. The forecast is for rain tomorrow afternoon and possibly Thursday morning. So weather will make things interesting. Will try and keep everyone up to date as things go along....
Til tomorrow...
Julie


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Today was Official Practice. Tomorrow the real fun begins. I just put todays pics on our site. I'm starting pages for each day from this point on. We still haven't gotten pics of everyone, but we're working on it. The forecast is for rain tomorrow afternoon and possibly Thursday morning. So weather will make things interesting. Will try and keep everyone up to date as things go along....
> Til tomorrow...
> Julie


Thanks Julie!

Watching long distance is harder than I thought it would be.

:embara:


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Thanks Julie!
> 
> Watching long distance is harder than I thought it would be.
> 
> :embara:


That's the understatement of the century!!! :embara:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Valkyrie said:


> Which field is the practice field and which is the competition? I've not been to the training center in about 3 years or so and things have changed. In relation to the "regular" FITA field are they on a soccer field?





Huntmaster said:


> Yes, the competition field is the soccer field.:wink:


Ann -the competition field is on Soccer Field #1 (furthest east of the three soccer fields). The practice field is the soccer field in the middle. The one on the west side is empty this week.

As you know, the actual archery field is at the bottom of the pic.

-peace,
hollywood


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

This is going to be a long day of waiting...


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

From the press release on the USOC site regarding how the trials work/are scheduled. I had to look it up and thought some others might be wondering as well. 


_The first Selection Shoot was held in September 2007 in Conyers, Ga., and was used to narrow the field to the top 16 men and the top 16 women. Those 32 athletes will carry forward ranking points into the upcoming Selection Shoot in Chula Vista. 

This second Selection Shoot at the Olympic Training Center in Chula Vista will narrow the field to the top-eight men and top-eight women. Those athletes also earn the chance to compete in the final selection, bringing them one step closer to a spot on the U.S. Olympic Team.

The third and final Selection Shoot will be held May 1-4 in Phoenix, Ariz. The Phoenix event will be the final stage and the combined ranking points from all three events will determine the final standings for the Olympic Team. The top three men and the top two women from the final standings will be nominated to the USOC as the 2008 Olympic Archery Team._


http://usocpressbox.org/usoc/pressb...21d940cfc98d1eea8525741a0082bc0e?OpenDocument


Just out of curiosity is that a typo regarding the women's team only being two? Women's team is three like the men right? Also in that press release I did not see Ed Eliason listed, although he made the first cut. I shows Jacob Wulie as the final guy. Anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the picutre Hollywood!

SBills - the US only has two spots this year for the ladies, we failed to earn three during last years qualifiers.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Ahh yes I remeber reading something about that now. Anyone know what happened to Ed?


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I believe the women only qualified two for the Olympics...


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

SBills said:


> Ahh yes I remeber reading something about that now. Anyone know what happened to Ed?


Ed made the decision to not continue in the Olympic Trial process. Because of his decision, Jacob (who was in 17th place) was eligible to move into the 16th slot.

-peace,
hollywood


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Julie, I have a friend there who is a bit of a dark-horse. He hasn't been shooting a real long time, but he's giving it his all (as is everyone) and at least he's there.
His name is Ezra Wheeler. If you happen to talk with him, please tell him George wishes him the best. Thanks...


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

ARGHHHH...the wait is KILLING me!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Go Ezra!!!!!!


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

You're not the only one, RC!!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Come on, come on...come on! Someone has to know!!!!

:tongue:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'm a slacker! It was just a very long day. I forgot to make note of the standings. Butch shot very well. He is leading the men. It's Butch, Brady, Jason and Vic. I can't remember the rest. I'm sorry, I'm sorry! So much for keeping everyone in the loop. Jacob Wukie made the biggest jump from 16th to the middle of the pack. Tyler Domenech shot well also. Khatuna and Jenny are leading the women. I will try and get more info asap. If not I'll post todays results 1st thing tomorrow. I'll pass along the best wishes for everyone.

Julie


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

Best wish's to Brady, I shot next to him at indoor nationals this year he is a really great diplomat for the sport.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

We didn't as many pics today, but have updated our website. It's very obvious that it was pretty chilly and windy first thing this morning. The sun did come out later. The wind was having so much fun, it decided to stay, and then change directions, several times....just to keep everyone on their toes. The last pics show the standings after the ranking round for both men and women. They changed a little after the 4 round robin matches. The pics show the pts from the 1st shoot, plus the final finish points of the ranking round and any bonus pts earned for ranking round score. I will update standings first thing in the a.m. as soon as we get to the field. 

Julie


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

*Olympic Trial Results*

The NAA has posted the results for the ranking round. 
http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/file/08_Oly_Trials_2_Day1_PR.pdf

Rules for the whole selection process are found in
http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/file/08_SOG_ARY_ATH_AMEND_FINAL.pdf


----------



## iceman77_7 (May 5, 2005)

Local coverage of the event, including a focus on Brady, from the Union-Tribune.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20080403/news_1s3archer.html
http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20080403/news_1s3archerbox.html


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

We need a frickin' live feed!! :icon_1_lol: This waiting crap is for the birds. :tongue:


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

By the by... Thank you very much Julie for keeping us up to date on the goings on!! Without you we'd probably all be babbling idiots wondering what's going on over there!

Thanks to Bill and Iceman for the links also!


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

We just finished the 8th match. Everyone is on a two hour lunch break. 

Here are the mens standings so far.

Butch Johnson 15.50 
Vic Wunderle 12.50 
Brady Ellison 11.50 
Jacob Wukie 9.00 
Jason McKittrick 8.75
Guy Kruegar 8.25
Dakota Sinclair 7.75
Tyler Domenech 7.75
Staten Holmes 7.50
Scott McKechnie 7.25
Tyler Benner 7.00
Dan Schuller 7.00
Shawn Rice 6.00
Ted Holland 2.00
Joe Fanchin 1.75
Ezra Wheeler 1.50

I have to go get Brady ready for the afternon session. Julie will finish the girls standings.

lorig 16.50
Nichols, J 15.75
Harvey 10.75
Scavotto 9.75
Pian 8.50
Nichols, M 7.75
Miller 7.25
Anderson 6.25
cieslinski 6.00
Chudy 6.0
Shipman5.75
Rasor 5.00
Fahrenkrog 4.50
Mickleberry 4.50
First 4.50
Krienke .25

Hopefully we entered them all correctly. $ more matches this afternoon. Will post then.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

It looks like Guy is doing better in the round robin. He was 11 yesterday and look like he is in 6th today. He always has been a terrific OR shooter.

TomG


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks very much for passing all this info along. Sure do appreciate it!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Mulcade said:


> By the by... Thank you very much Julie for keeping us up to date on the goings on!! Without you we'd probably all be babbling idiots wondering what's going on over there!
> 
> Thanks to Bill and Iceman for the links also!


How true! Thanks so much for the updates!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

wow...Wukie is a baller.

he's just climin up those ranks.

Yay for college archery!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The day is over, only 3 more matches tomorrow to cut to the top 8. Todays results will be posted on USA Archery website, I'm sure, once all score cards have been verified. Butch, Vic and Brady lead the men. Jenny, Khatuna lead the women. The weather was warmer today. No rain. Good conditions during the morning rounds, just a little breeze. We broke for lunch, then back came the wind. The last couple of matches had a pretty good wind going. I would be surprised if the wind ever decided to stay away. Will post pics from today later tonight. The camera went golfing with Mel. Today was interesting on the men's side. A lot of jostling for position. I definitely have a few more gray hairs. 
More later,
Julie


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> ...I definitely have a few more gray hairs.
> More later,
> Julie


I thought they were blond hairs...definately more later...


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

After 12 matches:

1	Johnson 19.5
2	Wunderle	15.5
3	Ellison 15
4	McKittrick	12.25
5	Wukie 11
6	Krueger	10
6	Rice	10
8	Holmes	9.5
9	McKecknie	9.25
9	Sinclair	9.25
11	Domenech	8.5
12	Schuller	8
13	Benner	6.25
14	Holland	4
15	Fanchin	2.75
16	Wheeler	2.5


1	Nichols (J)	19.75
2	Lorig	19.5
3	Harvey	12
4	Scavotto	11.5
4	Pian	11.5
6	Miller	10.75
7	Chudy	9
8	Nichols (M)	8.75
9	Anderson	8.25
9	Cieslinski	8.25
11	First	7.5
12	Mickelberry	6.5
12	Shipman	6.5
14	Rasor	5.75
15	Fahrenkrog	5.5
16	Krienke	0.25

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

day2 standings are up on usarchery.org
Here is the direct link

-Andrew


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

Any pic's from day 2?


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

josharcher said:


> Any pic's from day 2?


http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/Welcome.html


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank's


----------



## Dana K (Feb 25, 2005)

*who are they?*

Okay the suspense is killin me... who made the final 8 today???

mrs. Nichols, many thanks are due you and your husband for the pictures and updates.. we appreciate it.

dana


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Julie, any word on final 8?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The Final 8 have been decided.

Butch Jenny
Brady Khatuna
Vic Lindsay
Guy Karen
Shawn Kendra
Jacob Stephanie
Staten Lori
Jason Dawn

It was a battle til the end, with movement on the leader boards after each match today. The weather was good. Sunny and very little wind. There was a shoot off for position within the final 8, for both the men and women. Shawn and Guy, with Guy winning. Kendra and Stephanine, with Kendra winning. We added pics for today to our website. We haven't been taking as many as usual cause we were wrapped up in what was happening on the field. Will try to get some new and different shots in the next two days. Now the fun really begins. We start out tomorrow with the elimination matches, shooting one match at a time, as they would in the Olympics. Should make for an interesting day. 
More later,
Julie


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats to all from both the men and the women.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Now the fun really begins. We start out tomorrow with the elimination matches, shooting one match at a time, as they would in the Olympics. Should make for an interesting day...


And some great pictures 

Looking down the road, 
The third nomination, USA Archery Olympic Trails Finals will take place in Phoenix at the Ben Avery Shooting Facility, May 1-4, 2008.
We are prepping the Ben Avery FITA range for the 200+ archers of the 2008 AAE Arizona Cup, April 9-13, 2008, a few days away.
In between the AAE AZ Cup and the Finals of the USA Archery Olympic Trials, the 2008 CAP Western Regional Championships will also take place on the Ben Avery Fita Range, April 18-20, 2008.
2008 CAP Western Regional Championships is an open tourney so the Olympic hopefuls and anyone else that wants to compete on the 2008 USA Olympic Trails Finals Field can join in.

The 2008 CAP Western Regional Championships is hosted by the ASU Sun Devil Archery Club.
Visit www.sundevilarchery.com to register. Let Kari Granville know you are coming.

Did I mention that the range now has permanent canopies?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=638699&highlight=ben+avery+canopies


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

azarcherymom said:


> The Final 8 have been decided.
> 
> Butch Jenny
> Brady Khatuna
> ...


Congrats to all, but a special congrats to Lori who showed up when it counted today, shot great and made the cut. We are very proud of you and excited too!

-Andrew


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Elimination matches Mens results
Butch 109 v Jason 104
Guy 111 v Shawn 107
Vic 106 v Jacob 114
Brady 110 v Staten 99

Semi's
Butch 108 v Guy 101
Jacob 107 v Brady 112

Bronze
Guy 103 v Jacob 107
Butch 108 v Brady 114

New Rankings:
1 Ellison 7.50
2 Johnson 7.00
3. Krueger 3.50
4. Wukie 3.50
5. Wunderle 3.00
6. Rice 2.00
7. Holmes 1.0
8. McKittrick .50

Fun and exciting matches. We will post women when they are done . We have a break before they shoot. Will post pics tonight. Sunny and Breezy.
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry meant to put Gold match for Butch and Brady. Brady won 114 to Butch's 108. Everything else is right. I believe.
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

USA Archery has results up for todays shooting. It was cool and calm for most of the men's shooting. The last couple of matches had a little wind. We had a lunch break, then it was the ladies turn. Of course the wind really started to pick up. The sun came out, but it was still a little chilly. The women had a solid wind for all of their matches. There were a few surprises on the womens side. Jenny has a commanding lead going into the round robin matches tomorrow. There are still a lot of points up for grabs tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it all plays out. Downloading pics from today, should be on website soon.

Julie


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gotta give it up to my boy Guy Krueger. Give those fellas hell for me. If anyone's earned the right to shoot for our country, he has through sheer determination, patience and ingenuity. His heart is really in the right place, and he's someone I'm pleased to call a friend.

Go get 'em Guy. I believe in you. 

John.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Here are the results.
I wonder if these numbers are added from the 1st shoot in Atlanta?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

sort of hard to figure how this all works out. Did this OR today count as much as the past three days? What happened to Lindsay Pian? 77? did she have an equipment failure?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

> Ed made the decision to not continue in the Olympic Trial process. Because of his decision, Jacob (who was in 17th place) was eligible to move into the 16th slot.


And currently Jacob is sitting in 3rd place......you gotta call that "taking advantage of a golden opportunity"! Best wishes to all those that remain. - John


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The past 3 days cut the 16 to eight. The 8 were then re-ranked, with 4pts going to the highest then down to #8. Today there were 4 pts possible. You had to win your first match. Brady had 3.5 ranking pts from the cut to eight. He won today, so he earned another 4. Tomorrow the maximum one can earn is 7 for Round Robin Wins - 1 for each win - 7 matches
3.5 max for score bonus
4pts for cumulative round robin points
so the max that Brady could win with tomorrows shooting would be 14.50 pts.
add that to his 7.50 and you get 22pts. 
1/2 of those transfer to 3rd shoot plus 100% of 1st nomination shoot ranking pts, which was 4.
So he could have 15 pts going into the 3rd nomination shoot.
It' is a confusing, I hope I didn't make it worse.I'm pretty sure I have it down right. I just used Brady as an example.

As far as the girls scores. The wind was really blowing, it affected some archers more than others. But as I said before, there are a lot of points possible tomorrow and anything can and will probably happen. The wind has been quieter in the morning, but it usually comes on strong in the afternoon. 
It will be exciting to see how things play out tomorrow.

Julie


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> It' is a confusing,
> Julie


 nomination 
Archer	1st 2nd	3rd	Total
1	Brady Ellison	4	3.75	0	7.75
2	Butch Johnson	3.5	3.5	0	7
3	Vic Wunderle	3.75	1.5	0	5.25
4	Shawn Rice	3.25	1	0	4.25
5	Guy Krueger	1.75	1.75	0	3.5
6	Jason McKittrick	2.25	0.25	0	2.5
7	Jacob Wukie	0.25	1.75	0	2
8	Staten Holmes	1.25	0.5	0	1.75

Archer	1st 2nd	3rd	Total
1	Jenny Nichols	4	4	0	8
2	Khatuna Lorig	3.75	1.75	0	5.5
3	Lindsay Pian	3.25	1.5	0	4.75
4	Karen Scavotto	3.5	1.25	0	4.75
5	Stephanie Miller	1.25	2.25	0	3.5
6	Dawn Chudy	3	0.25	0	3.25
7	Kendra Harvey	1	2	0	3
8	Lori Cieslinski	2	1	0	3


Hard to get the columns to line up. See pdf file


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm sure I'm wrong but the numbers for the 2nd nomination aren't complete yet. Aren't the final eight shooting one last round of round robins today? The points for today are added to the points for the first 3 days of the 2nd nomination and then that number is halved and added to the points from the first nomination.

Help me out. I know they are shooting today and I know the points count.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

AZarcherybandit said:


> I'm sure I'm wrong but the numbers for the 2nd nomination aren't complete yet. Aren't the final eight shooting one last round of round robins today? The points for today are added to the points for the first 3 days of the 2nd nomination and then that number is halved and added to the points from the first nomination.
> 
> Help me out. I know they are shooting today and I know the points count.


Move up two posts and your answer is right there.:wink:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Todays results are up on USA Archery. It shows how they got their rankings. The final shoot will have a max possible points of 24.5, I believe. So anything can still happen. 
Conditions today were cool and windy in the morning. Then sunny and windy in the afternoon. We will put pics from today up tomorrow. Our camera's are driving home with the grandparents, we're flying.
It has been a very long week. There was constant movement on the leaderboards. It was nerve racking. Now I have 2 days to recuperate before the Az Cup, then the final Trials will be here before we know.
Pts standings after today
Brady 12.50
Butch 10.13
Vic 8.63
Guy 5.88
Shawn 5.63
Jason 5.63
Jacob 4.50
Staten 3.38

Jenny 14.00
Khatuna 11.00
Karen 8.50
Lindsay 7.13
Stephanie 6.88
Lori 5.13
Kendra 4.0
Dawn 2.62

Looking forward to the last shoot. It will be exciting to see what happens. 
It's been fun,
Julie


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

I am totally confused.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Gotta give it up to my boy Guy Krueger. Give those fellas hell for me. If anyone's earned the right to shoot for our country, he has through sheer determination, patience and ingenuity. His heart is really in the right place, and he's someone I'm pleased to call a friend.
> 
> Go get 'em Guy. I believe in you.
> 
> John.


I'm with you John.

I had the pleasure to meet Guy in Madrid at the World University Chapionship in 2000. He won it on sheer will. I have seen him struggling but he always manage to shine when the moment comes. I Cannot be happier to see him doing so well.

Gig'em...

TomG


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Julie, thanks so much for the pics and updates. Incredible stuff all week!

cheers,
pete


----------

